# Delta 14" Bandsaw



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been waiting patiently for a great bandsaw at a great price. I found this on craigslist, but not sure if it's a GREAT bandsaw, and I'm pretty sure that it's not a GREAT price. 
What do you guys and gals think?

I want to buy used, but I always have the option of the Grizzly 14".

Thanks for your input.

14" Delta Band Saw

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/3195997655.html


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it's a pretty darn complete saw! It has the miter gauge, fence, work light and even the riser block. Yes it is a great saw at a good (not a "you suck") price. The seller appears to know what he has and has priced it fairly.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks John,

It's a model 28-203 with a 3/4hp motor if that makes any difference.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

Model 28-203F


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Its a pretty common saw on craigslist....although not usually with the riser block.....thats in the ball park of what i've seen them on craigslist for.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I had that exact model and it was an excellent saw with better fit/finish than the current Delta I have. That one has some nice extras included so if everything operates properly it would be a great saw IMO and personally I would buy it for $450.00 if I needed it however it never hurts to offer less! 

BTW, here's one without all the extras and the bid is already up to $455.00... edit: looks like it actually sold for that price.

http://www.machinerymax.com/detail.asp?id=731&n=Delta-28-203F-14quot-Bandsaw-RESERVE-MET


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If it's a USA made saw, which I think it is, I think it's a decent price.
If an import, not so.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

How does the country of origin affect the price of a known piece of machinery? It's not like we're comparing an unknown model or brand.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> How does the country of origin affect the price of a known piece of machinery? It's not like we're comparing an unknown model or brand.


When they went overseas it was to save money. Frequently they did other things to save even more. Casting quality and finish may have been cut, lower quality bearings, less precise pressings and machining. 

The other thing that happened was the ownership of the brand may have changed. It isn't uncommon for the new owner to make a decision to lower quality, and ride the reputation as long as they could.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> How does the country of origin affect the price of a known piece of machinery? It's not like we're comparing an unknown model or brand.


Put a USA saw and a import saw next to each other and examine, and you will understand. Warning, don't run your hand over the castings on the import. You might draw blood!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

And that may be the case on a particular saw, but to make a blanket statement that import tools are inferior is a bit ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> And that may be the case on a particular saw, but to make a blanket statement that import tools are inferior is a bit ridiculous in my opinion.


I have had 2 of the exact same model imported Delta bandsaws and one was much better quality than the other (I use the one I kept regularly for scroll work with no problems since purchased).

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/how-flat-does-bandsaw-table-need-12811/

On the other hand I have also had 3 American made Delta bandsaws from different eras and all of them had better machining/casting/fit/finish than either import with the Delta Milwaukee I had from the 50's stomping on all of them quality wise IMO.

In any case I would agree it would not be fair to throw a blanket statement over all import vs American made just based on my personal experience with these particular saws.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Put a USA saw and a import saw next to each other and examine, and you will understand. Warning, don't run your hand over the castings on the import. You might draw blood!



Opps, I thought we were talking about Delta 14" band saws.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Prices can be influenced by a lot of things. I think that saw around me would be in the $350 range. I agree it's a great saw, paying that price would be a personal decision....


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I just purchased my first bandsaw. Thanks to you all for your input, but I didn't mean to start an argument. 
The guy wouldn't budge on price, but I could tell that he was a true craftsman, and took superior care of his machinery. I also felt bad for him, he is in his eighties, and was being forced to move into a retirement home. He spoke of how much he will miss his beloved hobby.
I do have two concerns about this bandsaw. After turning the saw on and cutting a piece of oak, I could tell that the saw was really finely tuned. I then opened the doors and noticed the wheels were aluminum. I think I remember reading on this forum that cast iron wheels are better. Is there a problem with aluminum wheels and if so, could I ever replace them with cast iron?
My second concern is with transporting the saw to my home, which is one hour, one way. I drove my care down to look at it, because my son had my truck. I wouldn't have been able to bring it home even if I would have taken my truck. That saw is HEAVY. The guy selling it could not help me, he has a bad back. I have a bD back also and have been goig thru injections and treatments since June with no relief. I am not crippled, but I'm not as good as I once was. I also think I remember seeing a thread about transporting a bandsaw, which I will have to do a search for.

I think I'm happy with my purchase. I won't find out till I get my truck back and try to line up my sons to help me load it. I'm not sure even 2 guys could lift that saw up onto a pickup that sits high,


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

jg2259 said:


> I just purchased my first bandsaw. Thanks to you all for your input, but I didn't mean to start an argument.
> The guy wouldn't budge on price, but I could tell that he was a true craftsman, and took superior care of his machinery. I also felt bad for him, he is in his eighties, and was being forced to move into a retirement home. He spoke of how much he will miss his beloved hobby.
> I do have two concerns about this bandsaw. After turning the saw on and cutting a piece of oak, I could tell that the saw was really finely tuned. I then opened the doors and noticed the wheels were aluminum. I think I remember reading on this forum that cast iron wheels are better. Is there a problem with aluminum wheels and if so, could I ever replace them with cast iron?
> My second concern is with transporting the saw to my home, which is one hour, one way. I drove my care down to look at it, because my son had my truck. I wouldn't have been able to bring it home even if I would have taken my truck. That saw is HEAVY. The guy selling it could not help me, he has a bad back. I have a bD back also and have been goig thru injections and treatments since June with no relief. I am not crippled, but I'm not as good as I once was. I also think I remember seeing a thread about transporting a bandsaw, which I will have to do a search for.
> ...


Can you rent a truck with a lift gate?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

The aluminum wheels are perfectly fine. I have the open stand version of that saw, including the riser block, that has seen quite a bit of use since the day I bought it in 1988. Aside from changing the tires a couple of times and putting a Carter roller guide on it, the saw has been virtually flawless. The only thing to remember is it will use 105" blades due to the riser block.

Check with UHaul about a trailer and an appliance dolly. You and your son should be able to load and secure the saw with no problem.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If you rent an enclosed trailer, be sure to check the height is sufficient. I think my approach would be to take the saw off the stand. Would be easy and quick, and while the saw by itself is no lightweight 2 people can handle it...that approach also solves some of the top heavy problem it has. Like wericha, I have the open stand version (bought in 1992) and those aluminum wheels are not a problem. But you may be due for new tires, I had to replace mine right away (warranty problem).


----------



## Tedstor (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep. Definitely remove the saw from the stand. You could even separate the upper/lower halves of the saw pretty quick and easy. At that point, you could probably transport it in your car if you had to.

Oh, and I'd say the price you paid was on the mid/high end of reasonable......but reasonable nonetheless. That Delta is a quality machine. No doubt its still in the early stages of its usable life. The fact that its in great condition, and appears to include all accessories (especially the fence), adds a ton of value. Be sure to ask for any extra blades the seller might happen to have lying around. I recently sold a "12 Craftsman BS after upgrading to a 14" machine. I forgot to give the buyer four additional blades I had, two of which were still in the package.


----------

